# Sleep apnea



## Drago (3 Oct 2019)

Yep, lucky old me has just been diagnosed. Anyone else here suffer? How do you manage the condition?


----------



## Slick (3 Oct 2019)

I travel for work from time to time with a mate who has it and its a total pain taking the mask everywhere. Security at airports are always interested in it and even for just an overnight he needs a suitcase when all I need is hand luggage. Other than that, he's very grateful to have the mask as it has changed his life.


----------



## midlife (3 Oct 2019)

The sleep physician at your sleep clinic should prescribe the treatment you need


----------



## slowmotion (3 Oct 2019)

My brother-in-law was advised to get a positive pressure mask about fifteen years ago. He says that it transformed his life.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Yep, lucky old me has just been diagnosed. Anyone else here suffer? How do you manage the condition?



We can discuss at 3:45am


----------



## furball (4 Oct 2019)

I was never formally diagnosed but getting rid of the thing that was causing me stress reduced the occurrences.


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2019)

furball said:


> I was never formally diagnosed but getting rid of the thing that was causing me stress reduced the occurrences.


Excess weight is also a major cause apparently


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2019)

vickster said:


> Excess weight is also a major cause apparently


I suspect that Drago may be suffering from having a big neck. No insult intended, but that is one of the risk factors mentioned on the NHS website and bodybuilders do tend to have bigger necks than most of the rest of us!


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2019)

Went to the Docs today for a full M.O.T. prior to being referred. Aside from a bus driver trying to murder me it was a lovely ride out.

Anyway, he did adtually measure my neck, 18". I do still have a chin, honest!

He weighed me, but wasn't overly concerned because of my musculature, but still recommended dropping to 17 stones. Ok, a minor ballache as I've been doing a lot of heavy weight, low rep work, but he's the boss. 

BP was very good, despite having ridden there and survived near death, and pulse was already back down to 47. All to the good.

Score 44 on the multiple choice written test, which is on the bad side of concerning.

I've got to stop drinking until this is resolved. Now what is a major f****r!

I've got to book an appt with the practice vampire to give a blood sample, he wants to check for ant tell tale signs of heart problems. He can't just refer me, but has to actually apply for funding, but reassures me it's not a problem, just a PITA paperwork exercise. So I'm in a holding pattern for the time being.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Anyway, he did adtually measure my neck, 18". I do still have a chin, honest!


Hmm... I know that you are a few inches taller than me (I am 6' 1" tall) but _my _neck is only 15.5"!


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2019)

Last time my neck was 15.5 inches was when I was s young teenager!


----------



## gbb (5 Oct 2019)

vickster said:


> Excess weight is also a major cause apparently


My wife suffered sleep apnoea some years ago when she was carrying excess weight. She embarked on a fitness and healthy eating regime (not specifically for the sleep problem...more her own health) and has never suffered sleep apnoea again.​Just remembered, early on in the problem the docs suggested removing the epiglotis, a flap in the throat to prevent food going into the windpipe. She had hers removed but it didnt cure the SA...what it did do was cause her to occasionally nearly choke when swallowing food if it went into the windpipe.​


----------



## Slick (5 Oct 2019)

gbb said:


> My wife suffered sleep apnoea some years ago when she was carrying excess weight. She embarked on a fitness and healthy eating regime (not specifically for the sleep problem...more her own health) and has never suffered sleep apnoea again.​Just remembered, early on in the problem the docs suggested removing the epiglotis, a flap in the throat to prevent food going into the windpipe. She had hers removed but it didnt cure the SA...what it did do was cause her to occasionally nearly choke when swallowing food if it went into the windpipe.​


Sounds a bit severe for something that can be controlled by diet.


----------



## johnnyb47 (5 Oct 2019)

I suffered from sleep apnea. After taking up cycling I've managed to lose around 25kg. It's not be a problem now for two years thankfully


----------



## gbb (5 Oct 2019)

Slick said:


> Sounds a bit severe for something that can be controlled by diet.


I seem to remember the epiglotis was enlarged, potentially / probably obstructing her breathing when sleeping,
As always, problems can be complex, not necessarily having a single cause I guess.


----------



## Slick (5 Oct 2019)

gbb said:


> I seem to remember the epiglotis was enlarged, potentially / probably obstructing her breathing when sleeping,
> As always, problems can be complex, not necessarily having a single cause I guess.


Ah, that does make more sense, as it did sound a bit of a mallet to crack a nut.


----------



## fuzzybuddha (6 Oct 2019)

I am lucky in that i have central sleep apnea. That is where my brain forgets to tell my lungs to do what lungs do. There is no surgery that can fix it. No magic pill, but on the bright side i get to wear a breathing mask every night! This is/was a MAJOR trigger for my paroxysmal AFib. So yay! now that i have this under control i have few afib episodes, which is nice.

Through cycling i have been able to drop 100 lbs. this has probably, most likely, helped with all the things!


----------



## midlife (6 Oct 2019)

Ondine's curse?


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2019)

Slick said:


> Sounds a bit severe for something that can be controlled by diet.


My concern is that I don't have a great deal of flub to lose. I'm a 6'4" mesomorph who lifts, not a rabid doughnut muncher.


----------



## Slick (7 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> My concern is that I don't have a great deal of flub to lose. I'm a 6'4" mesomorph who lifts, not a rabid doughnut muncher.


May not be immediately obvious but you mentioned a large neck which may relax a bit as we get older. Could be a load of old codswallop though.


----------



## CentralCommuter (7 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> My concern is that I don't have a great deal of flub to lose. I'm a 6'4" mesomorph who lifts, not a rabid doughnut muncher.



what do you look like? You’ve painted quite the picture. Show us a photo!


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2019)

There are a few about here and there on the forum, usually with my eyes letterboxed out.


----------



## CentralCommuter (7 Oct 2019)

How do I find them? Is there a Drago subforum?


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2019)

Well, I have an appointment with the sleep clinic.

In Luton.

On Christmas Eve.


----------



## Milzy (9 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Yep, lucky old me has just been diagnosed. Anyone else here suffer? How do you manage the condition?


Had this in early 20’s. Calmed down on the excess partying & getting into mischief & it went away. Hope you can control it.


----------



## Slick (9 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Well, I have an appointment with the sleep clinic.
> 
> In Luton.
> 
> On Christmas Eve.


They are obviously looking to see if you have been bad or good.


----------

